# springfield show



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well it's that time of year how many are going to the springfield,ma. train show on 28 & 29 of jan.?


its one of the largest on east cost.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Yee Haa! 
LAO


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Heck yeah! Cant wait for this show! 

See you there if your gonna be there Larry. I'll be over at the Conrail HIstorical Society booth in the Better Living Center for the majority of the time!


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Got our advance tickets already, made our hotel reservations yesterday. Will try to remember to wear my MLS badge.







*Tom*


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Will be there Saturday. Looking for a Airwire t5000 and a Aristo heavyweight. Always lots to see what ever scale your in.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Will be there Sat.causing trouble!!! 
Sean


----------



## emipapa (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be there on Saturday also. Hope to see some of you folks there. 
Ron


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Got back a little while ago. Nice show... crowd seemed a little thin? Seemed to fill up more around noon. I got one thing I was looking for, airwire T500 throttle from Warrior run. Didn't bump into to many. Better luck next time.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Well with everything that has gone on in my family I only went for the day. I got to sit with Scott and the gang from Aristo, my fellow members of the CCTGG and see a lot of my friends from all over the East Coast. Did not buy a lot but did get a LGB Stainz with MTS missing the collectable bear for $100. Also got some accessories. I was with 3 other people from the Rusty Rails and between us we did purchase a lot of G including a pair of starter sets. 
As for attendance the parking lots were FILLED when we left around 2:30PM. People were still coming in as well. Altogether a great show. 
LAO


----------

